# Amitriptyline high?



## delphinen

Well, I have _lots_ of these 75 mg Amitriptyline pills. Honestly, I bought so much of this thing because I was gonna do the "amitriptyline coktail". 

Besides this im a benzo and an opiate addict. I can get benzos pretty easily, but opioids are more difficult and expensive; anyway, im on Tramadol, Codeine, or Hydrocodone whenever I can.
Since the day I had all ready to CTB, everything became a little better.

Being an opiate addict, and having a suicidal mind, I tried one of these of 25mg pills first, just because the molecule reminded me of Hydrocodone. Yes, im an idiot.
After some minutes I felt a liiiiitle improved mood. So I didnt care for the drug very much because everyone said on the internet that it was dangerous (but I bought them in order to die so,,(???)) well, so I didnt care and went for the 75 mg. Definitely improved mood.

Next day I combined 2 caffeine pills, a red bull, and and an Ami (I will call it like that from now). I felt veery euphoric and speedy, and happy too. Also felt some kind of pleasure from the body.... could this drug REMOTELY bind to SOME mu receptor?

Oh, and for  some reason every time I take this drug, my eyes gets blurred and the letters and things moves by itself like on LSD.

anyway, I wanted to know if someone tried large doses (250+) of this drug, and how they felt.
One last thing, everytime I take a pill, I take it it whit a Lorazepam to avoid seizures.


----------



## pilldout

I don't know, I was given them to help me go to sleep.

I was told they can be used as a mild anti-depressant, but they also can have a sedative effect.  They didn't have much effect at all, I found them pretty useless.

I don't know how you would find them speedy, and I'm not exactly sure what you're asking.


----------



## I_Stay_Dead

Oh FFS I have a packet of amitriptyline in the cupboard. They're useful for neuropathic pain and depression if you take them regularly - so I'm told, but you can't get high from them. But there are better painkillers and antidepressants.


----------



## Newbierock

delphinen said:
			
		

> anyway, I wanted to know if someone tried large doses (250+) of this drug, and how they felt.



Just a stab in the dark here but i'm guessing he's asking what large doses of this drugs like.


----------



## GenericMind

Trying to get high from Antidepressants is just about the worst idea possible.


----------



## delphinen

GenericMind said:
			
		

> Trying to get high from Antidepressants is just about the worst idea possible.



I understand. But it is normal to get visuals from tricyclics antidepressants? and from what I have read in books, Ami its one of the most potent antidepressants.


----------



## I_Stay_Dead

delphinen said:
			
		

> I understand. But it is normal to get visuals from tricyclics antidepressants? and from what I have read in books, Ami its one of the most potent antidepressants.


It's very easy to OD on amitriptyline. If you want visuals try something else - not an antidepressant.


----------



## johanneschimpo

Most potent? 

So I suppose that means most likely to kill you, while making feeling like shit too.

Stick to real drugs, don't try to get high off this shit.


----------



## center

Don't use antidepressants, tricyclics oR other to get high. It's inseperable, the pleasure you'll recieve, from the damage it will cause.


----------



## Ham-milton

TCAs make really good drugs for causing suicide.  When they were prescribed more, they were popular for that purpose.


----------



## psychedelic nod

haha i thought the same thing a few moths ago, i assumed that because its a substituted triptamne its gotta have some sort of psychoactive effects
so i took around 250mgs of sumatriptan (same shit, only slightly different)
well it pretty much fucked my serotonin levels for the next few days, for the rest of the day i was in a daze and very emotional, but i was kinda happy i suppose, they also made me drowsy 
the next day i felt like absolute shit, i guess my serotonin levels were low? idk but i was visibly depressed and full of anxiety/ dispair

i guess they were sorta euphoric but i would never actually pay for the little shits or anything
its not worth it and its not something youw ant to get high off of. ever./


----------



## justanotherperson

I had a week long prescription  to amitryptaline for insomnia(was shit all, 10mg a night i think i got 200mg in total?). The only cognitive effects i got if i took 50mg (or 100mg? i forget) was heavy sedation. It was like the sedation i get from marijuana, but much much stronger.

It potentiates weed and opiates nicely. But i would be careful since you are on so many depressants at once, you don't want to accidentally jump on the bus


----------



## johanneschimpo

off to BDD


----------



## Natural

I took 12 25mg amitriptyline pills. (300 mg)

I was "fine" until I tried to sleep. I use fine loosely because I remember none of it, but everyone I came into contact that night said I was fine. I had to find all this out the next day from my girlfriend and mother.

All I remember is having very blurry vision... but... I tried to go asleep about 5 - 8 hours after ingesting these. I ended up sleep walking from about 11pm - 3 am. 
My mother told me I was walking around the house, eyes wide open, mumbling and doing some really weird shit.
She told me that I brought out my bong, pipe, and bubbler, packed a bowl in each of them and ended up just leaving them on the kitchen counter.
I told her I was going to smoke a cig, which I just mumbled, but she recognized the gesture I made while trying to talk to her. She followed me outside, to which she saw me lighting nothing with a match, then pretending to smoke. She said I even thought I had a cigarette because I kept ashing and put the invisible cigarette out after a few minutes.

Next I ended up getting into some food coloring. I don't know what I did but when I woke up, I was covered in it and so was most of my bedding in my room.

I ended up also taking my whole stash of ~5 2mg xanax bars and 3 OC80s. 
Then I went outside and actually did smoke a cigarette. I ended up nodding off and burning a hole through my pants, a bad burn on my leg, and set the carpet on fire. Luckily the carpet burned towards my foot and put itself out somehow.
My mother had to lug my fucked up ass into my room, she threw me into bed and I finally slept.

I woke up remembering NOTHING. I thought I had just went to bed that night. My girlfriend said I called her house during the night mumbling and my mom told me the whole story... I couldn't believe it. I thought they were playing a prank on me until I saw all the food coloring and pipes sitting out on the counter... not to mention the giant burn on my leg and the hole burned in my pants.


----------



## Pomzazed

^
Whoa?! Isn't that like deleriants from anticholinergic effect?


----------



## OcCo

You wont get anything fun from these except amazing dreams.


----------



## nickeldick

any of the *triplilines or other trycyclics can be really weird in high doses.  nortriptiline is the worst that i have experienced.  fuck all those pills and stick to your opiates and benzos.  dipping below that is generally no fun


----------



## haribo1

Amitryptamine is cardiotoxic. Look up 'Nick Drake' to read about one death...


----------

